# Excuses - by Forgotten Futures (~BBW, ~Magic, ~SWG)



## Forgotten_Futures (Feb 25, 2007)

_~BBW(multiple), Magic, ~~WG_ - A store-full of victims of good intentions learn to cope with their new circumstances

*Excuses 
by Forgotten Futures*​ 
Kyle stood behind the photo processor, idly waiting for the most recent order to finish printing. His eyes, however, were not on the machine. They were rather on the back of his coworker, manning the customer service register, which happened to be located in the same little “box” as the photo-lab equipment. 

Sarah was short and trim, well toned, but possessing a nice butt and modest but firm breasts. Her long hair, brown by nature but about half of it blond from an obviously old dye job, was mostly free to fall around her shoulders and down her back, but some was pulled up into a knot on top of her head. She was a natural charmer, smart and sly, and he knew she'd tried working on him more than once.

At the moment there were no customers, and her hand dipped into a bag from the nearby Burger King. Despite working out and running often, Sarah loved food of all kinds, especially fast food. 

Kyle couldn't help but find it a little funny. Not just her, but lots of people did the same thing. Exercising and striving to be thin but feeding themselves sinful treats and then, the worst, complaining about it later. Sometimes he just wanted to give them a firm kick in the seat of the pants, or maybe upside the head. As if you could get through to them through their thick skulls that had been totally taken over by mass media marketing.

Kyle particularly wanted to see Sarah pick a path. She seemed to be so tortured with her own indecisiveness. Personally, he thought she could stand to put on a bit of poundage. His mind drifted a bit, picturing her wider hips and fuller ass cheeks packed into her work pants, a little tummy bulge and love handles poking out as she leaned down to get to that bag of fries. He sighed. Like that would ever happen.

Later that night, back at home, Kyle couldn't get the image of his fatter coworker out of his head. He kept wondering; what if all it took was a push? Just something to put exercising out of her mind, maybe even put eating in its place? He chuckled. That would take magic. If it were really that simple to get a girl to abandon her mad quest for thinness, he'd have diverted thousands of them by now. Still...

He jumped online and went straight to Google. Mind control was out of the question, unless your reality and the tabloids were in agreement. But one can always find strange things online. It wasn't too long before he found a page claiming to be the site of some practitioners of the magikal arts. He overlooked the minor misspelling and forged on. Here was the critical point: would such a thing as what he wanted exist, and would he be able to get it if it did.

As if in answer to his unspoken question, a popup came up on the screen. Advertised in glowing blue script was a box of magick cookies. It seemed far too good to be true, but then, the concept alone was in the first place, so why not? He read on. “Guaranteed to make any eater forget about diets and exercising and follow their stomachs to wherever they'll lead!”

When he went to check pricing, he was astounded to see it was free. The only charge was shipping. Where item price would normally be was a simple message: “The satisfaction of our customers is payment enough.” 

Wow. If it wouldn't utterly wreck capitalism, he'd like to see that more often. But, then, his job existed due to capitalism, so maybe he shouldn't start thinking that on a site that offered magickal cookies for free.

Far too exited to be wary, he submitted all his information and a confirmation dialog box appeared, saying they should arrive in 3-5 days as fresh as the day they were made. This place really went all out it seemed. The thought of unplanned effects never even entered his mind.

The next few days were boring. He wouldn't be working again until Friday, but he'd wait 'till Saturday to spring the trap. True to their word, the cookies were at his doorstep in 3 days, in an innocent looking little tin. They smelled delicious, and it was all he could do not to eat one, knowing what they were supposed to do. The box fairly tingled with restrained power, so he kept it in a cabinet in his desk for the time being.

The day of truth finally came. Stashing the tin in the photo area while no one was looking, he waited anxiously for Sarah to come in for the day. He didn't think the “gift” would take her too off guard, but you know what they say about “the best laid plans of mice and men”.

When Sarah came in he could barely contain himself. As normal, he assigned her a drawer and had her drop in customer service, replacing the cashier there, since she'd be closing. But before things could get busy, he grabbed the cookies and approached her.

Trying his best to act casual, he held the tin out to her. “Hey, uh, Sarah, I was kinda, umm, not busy yesterday and I, uhh, baked these for you.” 

The last bit came out in a rush as nerves broke. He could feel his face heating up.

Sarah was visibly surprised, but recovered quickly. “Thanks. I don't know what else to say.” 

Perhaps it was some trick of the cookies themselves, or maybe just luck, but she pried the lid open, pulled one out, and took a bite before he could even try to figure out how to talk her into it. Her eyes closed and she moaned, a sound which pleased him so much he had to dance back a couple steps to put machinery between them, lest the effects be visible to her, and anyone else nearby. 

“Oh my, these are delicious Kyle. I'd better put them in the back or I'll finish them all right here!”

Kyle nodded, not trusting himself to speech at the moment. Sarah closed the tin and double-timed it to the break room, presumably to stuff them in her employee locker. He could see her finishing the first cookie as she left. He smiled in the aftermath as he started to calm down, and then he got excited again when he remember the whole purpose behind this gift in the first place. The image of her, fatter, came to his mind again, and he had to squash it down so he could concentrate on his job.

He wound up being a little disappointed when Sarah went the whole day without really eating anything unusual. Had he been taken for a ride? He supposed it was possible; they were free after all. It could all just be a nasty joke to get his hopes up. It was about this time he decided to take his half hour break. Running next door for a couple slices of pizza, he stepped into the break room to find the tin on the table, open, and almost empty.

He nearly dropped his food, staring slack jawed at the tin sitting there. He knew that Sarah had only left the box once during her shift, for a bathroom break too quick for her to have done all that damage herself. His mind was racing, trying to come up with possible reasons for this. In a flurry of mental activity, he set the pizza down on the table and raced to the front of the store. Thankfully, there was no line at the CS register.

“Sarah!”

“Kyle, what?” she looked a bit alarmed from his tone.

“The cookies, they're sitting out on the table. The tin's almost empty!”

“Oh...,” she flushed, embarrassed, “That first one was so good, I knew if I took them home I'd eat the whole thing. I didn't want that, but I didn't want them to go to waste either. I thought I'd leave them for the other employees. I'm really sorry, I didn't mean to hurt your feelings!”

“Feel-? Oh, no, no, that's okay, I understand, I'm not mad. I'm just... it's nothing. Sorry. Forget I said anything.” 

He smiled, trying to reassure her. He could tell she felt guilty over it and that was the last thing he wanted her feeling over anything to do with food. Still... her words echoed in his head. “_I thought I'd leave them out for the other employees...”_

How many of his coworkers had eaten the cookies? How many people he'd never intended to mess with would now potentially feel the effects of the spell they were supposed to contain? At this point, the possibility of the spell being a fluke had left his mind. He was frantic, but he couldn't do anything about it. If he asked questions, people would wonder why. And he didn't want to try and explain himself.

“Really, it's okay Sarah.” Her expression was still distraught. “It was thoughtful of you. I'm happy you liked them.” 

She smiled, a tiny little smile, and although he didn't really have any romantic feelings for her, he was incredibly relieved that he hadn't hurt her that way. She might well hate him enough for what she was about to go through...

As soon as he got home, he went looking for the site again. Maybe there was some way to counter the effects on those he hadn't meant to spell? But he couldn't find it anywhere. He even checked his history, but the pages were strangely gone. It was almost as if the site itself had existed only long enough to fulfill his desires, and then was gone.

Well, what could he do at this point? Simply wait and see what happened...

(Continued in post 5 of this thread)


----------



## Forgotten_Futures (Feb 25, 2007)

Alrighty, this is my first new one in a little while, and I think it has the most potential of any I've done. Largely because the setting and character basis is very very real... so real that in the odd and unlikely event any of my coworkers, or any customers who would see the described setting and people were to read this... they would immediately know a lot =P. But I'm cool with that, because I expect the moon will fall before that happens. And if it doesn't? Then I'll have note of a kindred spirit who lives near me! Haha.

Anyhow, I'm leaving this open to many branches. I may write them all myself, I may let other authors get at them if I think they'd do well, we'll see. I intend to at least get a few more chapters in before I invoke that option. Feedback and comments are ALWAYS more than welcome; enjoy, there's definitely more to come.


----------



## Pinkbelly (Feb 25, 2007)

fantastic premise, can't wait to see more of it


----------



## Forgotten_Futures (Feb 27, 2007)

Chapter 2 is in the works and somewhere around half written. I need to finish introducing the sub-main characters (those "caught in the blast radius," as it were). I've already decided I'm not doing any BHM for this, and there will be a total of 4 girls who will be effected in addition to Sarah, all 4 based on real people I work with, though these days our schedules don't always sync up so well, so I will be lying a little bit about that interaction =P. Then again, everything past main and sub-main characters and setting (character names are all different) is not true to life anyway, so *shrug*.

Oh, I also need to edit a bit. I was a tad "zealous" in the first writing and need to tone down the initial gain in order to have this play out more the way I want. Later.


----------



## Forgotten_Futures (Feb 27, 2007)

It was Friday before Kyle worked again, so he walked through the “IN” door with some degree of trepidation. Aside from not knowing who was on tonight, he had no idea how this spell would effect anyone it touched; or, in fact, if it had. 

He'd calmed down enough by now to reconsider the possibility that this was all some big joke, which he had to admit he had mixed feelings about. On one hand, he hoped it was, because this could get very messy if it wasn't. On the other hand, he hoped it was real; while his focus was on Sarah, he'd be quite interested if any of the girls at work suddenly plumped up.

Squashing those new thoughts down, he stopped at the office to doff his coat and pick up “The Keys of Power” and log in. Kyle was, well, foolish. Hired as a grunt, he'd ascended to the rank of “Front End Supervisor” - able to modify/fix register transactions and order the other grunts around, to an extent, but utterly lacking any real power. The glory wore off after a few weeks and then you began to fear hearing your name on the PA system.

On top of that, he'd picked up photo-tech skills over summer while the secondary tech was out on maternity leave. And he still did all the things the grunts did, on occasion. But tonight was a night in the photo booth. Sadly, Sarah was not working tonight, and the only other girl was the secondary photo tech, Lucci, who was stuck on the CS register tonight. Ahh, the sins of being female and working in a place with cashiers...

Without anyone else who'd worked last Saturday present, he was able to focus fully on his work before heading back home. Tomorrow could prove an interesting day. The site had said eaters would, _“forget about diets and exercising and follow their stomachs to wherever they'll lead.”_ 

In the fictional tales he read online, that almost always involved mass gorging and rapidly expanding waistlines.

He honestly hoped that wouldn't be the case. While fantasies of serious obesity were one thing, in the real world Kyle had his limits, and those generally wound up at what most would call plump. It could be far too easy for this spell to vault Sarah and the others who'd likely gotten at it, oddly enough all women, well beyond what he considered attractive in the least. And then the whole point would be nullified.

Saturday morning Kyle woke at 9, although he didn't have work until 11. He liked to make his run to the bank on Saturday morning rather than Friday, for no real reason other than having to do something Saturday morning anyway, so he might as well be up. He preferred to sleep in on Friday mornings.

All morning he was sweating nervously. The teller at the bank noticed and commented on it; he simply said there was something big happening at work today. It was funny how truthful he was being yet lying at the same time. The teller, a woman in her mid twenties who happened to attend the same college as he, chuckled and wished him good luck. He told her he'd need it, wished her a good day, and went back home.

He ate a quick brunch, liking to skip breakfast so he could eat just before going in, and made the quick drive over to work. Stepping through the door, he looked to his right towards the cashiers &#8211; and remembered that the morning was handled by one of the full timers and Lucci. Since they'd both gone home before he'd given Sarah the cookies, there was no way they could have been spelled, and so he didn't have to worry. But then fate pulled a fast one.

Kelly, one of the girls he'd had a latent crush on since shortly after she began working there, came into view, walking out of aisle 2. Kelly was a fit girl, healthy looking, slender but certainly not skinny. Of average height, she had full breasts that had to be at least a D &#8211; Kyle had never gotten good at guessing cup sizes. She also had fairly wide hips, a shapely rear, and just a bit of softness at the middle. Although today it seemed she had... more.

Where her tight white top normally came only a little short of meeting the waistband of her black pants, a fact Kyle was certain was planned, there was a slightly bigger gap in the front now. She seemed to have a little more bulge around her middle, just a tad, and perhaps in her hips and rear as well. Certainly not more than two or three pounds. He recalled, now, that he'd not removed the cookies on Saturday after finding the tin; some of the girls who worked Sunday must've had some as well.

Mentally, he smacked himself in the forehead for that blunder. Continuing to the office, he greeted her like nothing was wrong. “Hey, Kelly. How goes it?”

She gave him one of those _looks_ at his unusual wording. Shaking her head a bit, her long brown hair, in a ponytail today, undulated in S-waves on her back. “Fine. You?” 

Her tone was bored, a little apathetic. Oh, it should be mentioned... Kyle had a lovely habit of irking the people he liked most, usually by way of little diplomatic blunders under the all-damning heading of “it seemed like a good idea at the time.” Kelly was just one of the girls at work whose opinion of him had seen better days, although it had also seen worse ones, so that had to count for something.

Same old, same old. How's your week been?” He was just a little curious how she'd answer that one.

Oh, just lovely. School, work, you know, the usual.” Damn, so nothing about her apparent gain. Still, he supposed it was worth the note she wasn't completely fat or making every effort to feed herself every second. That wiped away some of his fears.

The day remained uneventful until around 3, when there was a little register cycling with the girls in pharmacy. It was almost a joke how no guy actually managed to survive back there for any real length. The turnover for male pharmacy techs was pretty high, so the area was almost always crewed by women, excepting the two male pharmacists who also worked there. In all, there were four... but that's not important to this story.

Cait, one of the pharm-techs that Kyle was remotely interested in, a smart and pretty girl with wavy black hair a bit past her shoulders, came in the office as he was setting up drawers for the next people in on the front and pharmacy. He struck up the usual pointless chit chat, not yet turning around but focused on the metal cabinet of drawers that included petty cash. When he finally did turn around, he had to do a double take.

Cait was a fairly slender girl. About Kelly's height, but proportioned differently, her breasts were smaller and less full, as were her butt and hips, so there was more weight in her legs, arms, and thicker middle. Her face, normally just displaying a double chin on smiles, now had hints of one with a blank expression. Her top was too loose to judge anything, but he figured she'd put on a pound or two.

She noticed him looking, and cut in with a witty remark. “Checking me out are we? You know I have a boyfriend.”

"Yeah... like that stops any other guys?”

Cait knew he was being facetious, but still, he finished counting her drawer out in mutual silence, then took a few moments to reflect on what had happened when she left.

So now there were 3 people he knew had eaten from the tin. There simply had to be more; there had been a fair number of those cookies, and he didn't think Cait would have eaten most of them herself; for one thing, the spell hadn't appeared to take effect that quickly, judging by Sarah. For another, Cait wasn't that type of girl in her right mind, or at least, didn't seem like it.

He quickly ticked off the girls that worked there in his head, earmarking two right off the bat he'd actually like to see this thing work on.

A few moments later, both of those two came into the office at the same time, apparently starting shifts simultaneously, though they worked different areas of the store. Rachel worked over in pharmacy as a tech; she was average height, a little taller than Cait or Kelly, and generally skinnier, save for her generously wide hips and butt. She had nice legs as well, but traded those assets for small breasts &#8211; he guessed they were A-cup, and under 40 inches, judging by a friend he knew the measurements of &#8211; and a relatively flat, though untoned, stomach.

It was immediately clear she had put on some weight, as her top was a little on the short side, and he could see a little bit of belly not normal for her resting atop the front edge of her jeans. Otherwise, he couldn't be sure; if she'd gained any more weight, it would've gone below her waist, where it would be harder to notice until there was more of it.

Lisa, on the other hand, while being about the same height as the other three afflicted girls, was already a bit on the heavier side. A little too thick to be deemed slender, she was also, he felt, a little bit small for chunky. Still, she had notable points: fairly full breasts, guessing at upper sized C cups, and a general distribution of fat that was nice enough to leave her with the beginnings of a spare tire, only obvious when she wore tighter tops, which she wasn't at the moment. Her face was also on the fuller side, along with her arms and legs. But she carried the weight well, and would've probably looked strange with less of it.

There wasn't really any quantifiable way he could say that she had eaten from the tin, but somehow he just knew she had. She must have done it Sunday morning with Kelly, whereas Rachel typically worked this shift on Saturdays, so she'd have helped to deplete it the night before. The only one left to see was Sarah, and she should be coming in pretty soon. He'd already made up drawers for Lisa and Rachel, so he got them out of the office fast. When Sarah came in, he was once again alone in the office.

At first glance, he was a little disappointed. Sarah didn't appear to have gained much in the week, but then as she turned around to head out to the CS register, he saw that her butt was a little less tight looking than normal, although her pants certainly weren't. Nor was the somewhat low-cut top she'd chosen for that day, which wreaked havoc on modesty for taller guys like Kyle, who got a perfect view of cleavage without even trying; it was background to looking at her face when talking to her from the front. Although, he wasn't perfect. When talking to her from behind, his eyes were typically on her ass, not the back of her head.

Five girls... five lives about to have the chance for a significant change. Kyle was sorry to have involved the others in his help of Sarah, but it might end up helping at least one of them anyhow; Rachel had always had issues with her weight, although he thought she looked wonderful with more fat on her hips and butt, though damned if a modern teen girl were to agree with that idea. With this, she'd gain weight and not really be able to do anything about it. Maybe she could come to terms with being sexier at a larger size. He smiled at that though, but remembered his goal. Sarah, plump, juicy... and his.

(Continued in posdt 9 of this thread)[/COLOR]


----------



## Forgotten_Futures (Feb 27, 2007)

Okay, chapter 2... I forgot something actually, there's a 5th I'll be involving, though she'll take longer to get involved. She would be the assistant manager I less than like. Not that I want to see her bulked up any - she's not a terribly attractive woman skinny, I don't think even fat could help her in that department. But I suppose you could call it revenge, of a sort...

Anyhow. This would be the point at which the story would "split"... if I were to split it now. If, in the future, I write life from the POV of any of the girls, it'll start off from here, but for now, I'm following Kyle's involvement in it and interactions had solely with him. Events regarding the other girls will only be learned if they tell him, or he finds out from the usual gossip chain methodology.

I'm going to be trickling in snippets of eating and further gain by the 5 girls for at least another chapter, possibly two. Sarah and Rachel are the two skinniest at the moment, and I fully intend all the girls to end up at the very least plump, unless the story tells me otherwise.

Also, there's going to be a moral or two to this story. I've already set it up. See if you can find it, but don't point it out to anyone else just yet =P.


----------



## klosterblocked (Mar 1, 2007)

Meh, I can't find it but I'm dumb.


----------



## Forgotten_Futures (Mar 15, 2007)

That's okay man =P

Do not fear, those of you waiting for more, more WILL come... as for why it's taking so long, well, that's not a short list.

Firstly, I've been ill for the past week. Now, if any of you knew me IRL, you'd probably know by now that I normally do not get sick. Period. So I don't feel like doing much right now that takes actual work.

Secondly, I haven't been in the right mindset to write more on that story in a little bit. I took a stab at it earlier this week but the words just wouldn't come out right. I'll admit, I'm working on something right now, but it'll probably stay on my hard drive for a long while before it's finished. Casualties of an inability to write something when I'm in the mood for something else, and refusing to bend my stories to fit my current mood.

That said, I have made a few plot decesions on this one. No, I'm not revealing what they are. But they'll all fall into place centered around the moral I mentioned in my last post, a moral which should be a fair-sized wrench in the plot until it's worked out.

Toodles!


----------



## Forgotten_Futures (Mar 21, 2007)

[/I]Further mayhem ensues as the enchanted cookies work their magick in new ways.(Yes, I'm sticking with the word Magick. So sue me, all you D&D freaks.)

Author's note: This picks up right where chapter 2 left off. I'd written about half a page total and didn't really like how it was starting, but then the magical Brick of Inspiration came and whack me upside the head, and I wrote the additional 4 pages you see here along with it in about the space of the past hour.

A few changes from the original plot goal have taken place, but that's the way stories are; once you start them, they write themselves, and rarely end up the way you initially planned. I know EXACTLY what I want to do for Chapter 4, and there may have to be a fifth chapter to clean everything up, we'll see. I may just do a long fourth. Unless this welt heals rather fast, expect the next within the week, but not in the next two days, I have a small paper and a take home midterm due in the next two days, respectively, and I squandered my Spring break away on non-productive stuffs. For now, enjoy chapter 3 of "Excuses". Comments, as always, eagerly accepted.

*Chapter the 3rd:*

The weeks passed fairly quickly. Working two nights a week and going to college didn't take up too much time, and Kyle was nearly expert at killing time in leisure. The five girls he'd hit with his cookies were, slowly but surely, gaining weight. They knew full well it was happening' there were some general complaints to be heard if he listened to them talking amongst themselves, but not a one of them was actively trying to counter it. Like they even could.

The first real snag didn't come up until 4 weeks after the girls had eaten the cookies. Sarah had approached him during a quiet time of Saturday night. She told him the other girls had been asking her where those cookies had come from. Upon learning he was the source, asked her to talk him into making more. She liked this idea herself; after the initial week her appetite seemed to catch up with her a little, and she'd been growing at the rate of 4-5 pounds a week, Kyle estimated.

Knowing he was stuck between a rock and a very hard place, he agreed, then spent the next week trying to come up with something to emulate taste of the magickal cookies they'd be expecting.

Presenting Sarah with a large batch the next Saturday, he'd waited with a great deal of trepidation while she pulled one out and took a large bite. She chewed and moaned her pleasure. Kyle was curious, but kept the expression from his face. 

“Mmm, that's perfect.” She pressed herself against him, stretched up and kissed his cheek. He could feel her tummy, formerly flat and toned, now slightly soft with new fat, squishing against his hip. 

She placed her hand on his stomach, “You'll have to make me some more. I have to share these, remember?” 

She flashed a little carnal smile, tongue licking over the point of her upper-right bicuspid. You know, the pointy teeth near the front of your mouth.

Kyle nodded, swallowing. “Sh-sure. Anything you want, Sarah.”

"Aww, thanks.” The moment passed, and she slipped back into her innocent facade. 

Kyle wondered if the other girls were even going to get any the next day, then remembered they'd all gotten an overlapping shift time today. He pictured them in the back, converged on the table, stuffing themselves inexorably until the platter was clean. He saw Rachel and Cait looking anxiously over at the box from inside the pharmacy area. It was clear they had seen the entire exchange, and the thing that surprised Kyle most was a look of jealousy on Rachel's face.

He couldn't think of any reason why Rachel would be jealous. He didn't really see many hot girls outside of work. Well, that wasn't strictly true. There were plenty of them on campus. But college girls lacked a certain quality the high school girls he worked with still had. He thought it was innocence. Maybe it was that they were still young, inexperienced. The reasons didn't really matter; the fact remained that he'd probably gone through a dozen crushes at that job in the past 3 years. Rachel, of course, had been one of them.

Rachel was an interesting person. She was a “tough girl” type, not really at all girly, and seemingly unfettered by that fact. She wasn't exactly smart, per se, but she was no idiot either. She had some family problems, a few more significant than others, and this helped her attractiveness in Kyle's eyes by making her appear injured. Not in the way of someone to prey on, however, but rather, someone in need of healing.

Kyle was both sadistic and masochistic, different mind sets at different times, although sometimes he could switch between them like a pendulum goes from one side of a clock to the other; back and forth, over and over. Mostly, exchanging insults, something his best friends and he did with each other often. In either regard, Kyle much preferred mental and emotional pain to physical pain. He had a low pain tolerance, and didn't much care for physically harming other people if it wasn't absolutely necessary.

Anyhow, that culminated into this thing where he cared about people he liked, and in a sense that deepened his interest in them. It also was something that tended to linger even after he lost interest in a girl, same as you'll find someone attractive for all eternity &#8211; or at least until they do something with their appearance that totally loses your favor.

Rachel, with her disproportionately wide hips and butt could have been the poster child for Kyle's figure of choice on a woman. Her hips were of sufficient width compared to her torso that her stride &#8211; the way she walked &#8211; was markedly different from the average person's, her possession of a bad ankle from a nasty vehicle accident not withstanding.

Kyle found this incredibly alluring. He did not believe it to be any real secret that he very much approved of the &#8211; however slight &#8211; changes in her appearance the one time, back when she was a regular front working associate, she'd actually begun gaining weight. Even as she complained about it and discussed, in his presence, plans to diet and lose the weight, he continually dropped hints suggesting she looked just as good, if not better, with the added pounds.

These pounds, while by no means making her overweight in appearance or numeric reality, had done wonders on her physique, visibly rounding out her wide butt, giving her round, ghetto-style cheeks and softening the curve of her hips, whilst keeping them almost comically wide. Her breasts had actually grown a little too, but Kyle was never one to place much emphasis on them. They were a bonus asset; his focus was around and below the waist. And on the small belly and love handles the weight had also brought Rachel.

Now, in the past few weeks, he'd seen the same changes taking place once again, watching with increasing interest as she once again filled out. But she was not his goal. Sarah was the girl he wanted out of all this. Sarah was to be his, once she'd gained enough weight that he could surely turn her to his will. Yet, he couldn't help feeling as though she might not be the best choice in this matter.

His attention was diverted as Lisa and Kelly came up on either side of Sarah as she carried the cookies back to the break room, already grabbing for a couple each. A flash of annoyance rippled off her, and Kyle once again thanked his moderate ability to read auras. Kelly and Lisa were practically dripping with lustful hunger as they all but shoved cookies in their mouths, careful only about public manners for the sake of inconspicuousness.

Kyle looked over to see Rachel staring intensely after the three girls, as though she'd suddenly begun channeling Superman and could see them through all the shelves between them and her. Then her gaze shifted back over to him, and unmistakable look of, “Come here,” crossing her features.

Solemnly, a man approaching his doom, Kyle walked over to the door to pharmacy, propping himself on it.

"So, Kyle...,” Rachel began, her voice oozing with false sweetness, “how about you make me a batch of those... and don't tell them.” She gave him a pointed look, that suggested instantly that suicide would be a better idea than refusing such a request. “You know where I live still, right?”

"No, actually, I wasn't paying attention to the roads that well.” He'd driven Rachel home one night out of simple kindness. That had been after his crush on her wore off.

"I'll call you later then. I'm not working tomorrow. You should bring me some then.” That was a demand, no questions asked, you fail you die. He understood completely.

Kyle began to fret; this was getting out of control. This wasn't what he'd wanted. If they continued showing this much interest in food they'd be huge in a matter of months. He became aware that Cait had slipped out to the back some time in the middle of his conversation with Rachel. No doubt to join Sarah, Lisa, and Kelly in feeding her face with rich, baked dough. But he couldn't stop it. He had to live with what he'd unleashed, no matter what happened in the long run.

Kyle returned, dejectedly, to the Customer Service “box”, resuming the roll he'd been in the middle of while he waited for one of the girls to return. Cait did first, but she was on the far side of the store and he couldn't really see her well at all. Sarah was the first girl he got a good look at.

Sarah came back maybe 10 minutes later. From the front she looked unchanged, but when she got in the box she turned to the side, and he could see her tummy was a little rounded under her red uniform apron. Her relatively small stature and still fairly slim body helped to accentuate the large amount of cookies she'd undoubtedly consumed.

Almost immediately, Sarah came over to him and stood up really close, her belly just touching his side. “Those were delicious Kyle. I couldn't help myself; I was such a pig.” 

She patted her belly for emphasis. Either the magick had suddenly made her shameless in showing off something she, only weeks before, was talking of trying to get rid of for the summer season, the which she didn't have in any abundance at the time, or his frequent comments to the end of her not needing to diet at all had actually managed to sink in. Either way, she was seducing him... and she was succeeding.

"I'm, uhh, happy to hear that?” He ventured forth, prodding her reactions as much as she was his.

"You don't have to be shy,” she pressed herself up close against him, “I know you like it. I see your looks, your stares. The look on your face when I bit into that first cookie earlier.”

“I, well, I, umm... Sarah-”

"So this is why you're always telling me not to diet. You want me to get fat. Well, now I am.” And then she slapped him, hard. 

The combination of not expecting it and her not really being all that weak slammed Kyle against the shelves behind the photo machine. Sarah was on him in an instant, pinning him against the shelving. Classical training restrained Kyle from fighting back, but to be honest he was suddenly scared at this aspect of Sarah he'd never seen before. Her usually calm, gentle smile was replaced with a look straight off a hell-spawned demon.

"It's all your fault I'm doing this. It can't be anything else.” 

Kyle was looking around frantically, but suddenly it seemed as though everyone had disappeared. He looked back down and was stunned to see that Sarah was crying. Not heaving sobs, but a constant small stream of tears was wending its way down her adorable face. When she next spoke, her voice was full of hurt.

Somehow I know I will never beat this. I will never be thin again. I have you to thank for it.” Her head fell against his chest. 

Kyle froze. This all seemed too unreal. He hadn't the slightest clue what to do. 

Slowly, carefully, he began to wrap his arms around her, as she sobbed into his shirt. He'd gotten them partway up when she suddenly recoiled, flinging them open wide again. “Don't touch me!” 

Again, no one seemed to be present for this sudden outburst. It was as if they'd been temporarily removed from the store so this fight could play out unhindered.

“Don't you ever freaking touch me again you sick freak!” She punched him, hard, a ruthless gut punch that folded him over.

He struggled to stand, arms clutched over his aching stomach. “I'm sor-”

"Don't you even dare try to apologize. If you really were sorry this would never have happened in the first place.”

"Sarah, I can explain!”

"No! No explanations! Nothing could ever explain why I'm getting fat when I never wanted to! You're so freaking selfish Kyle! Did you even THINK about how I'd feel?! Did it even occur to you I might not be happy growing for your sick pleasure? I have a life, and a boyfriend I'm very happy with!” 

He had to admit, he'd known about that. The boyfriend, that is. 

“Now I might not even have that.”

She was losing the anger in her voice, turning back to tears again. He preferred the anger. Anger was always easier to deal with, to fight back against. Fighting fire with fire. But sadness was a vast ocean, and fire couldn't do anything to that without obliterating it in the process. 

“Sarah, come on, I lo-”

“You don't love me!” There, the anger was back again. He almost smiled, then realized how bad that would be right now and cut it off. 

“You've never loved me! All you've ever wanted was my body. Well, you won't even get that. I may be too fat for my old life when this is all over, but I'm not becoming a part of yours!” 

With that, before he could try anything else to save the hopeless situation, she turned and seemed to vanish.

With a thunderclap, the store was full of people again. Kelly was on the customer service drawer as though nothing had changed. Kyle was shaking.

"Kyle, are you okay?” Kelly asked with the sincerest concern he'd heard from her in ages prominent in her tone.

"Y-yeah... I'm... fine.” He paused to put his thoughts in order. “Kelly, how &#8211; how long have you been there?”

"All night long. Are you sure you're okay Kyle? You looked like you blacked out or something.”

Kyle put a hand to his chest. The material of his shirt was dry. His stomach didn't hurt at all, nor his face where Sarah had slapped him. “Yeah, I'm fine. Just a random nightmare.”

“That's one hell of a nightmare,”she commented.

Slowly regaining his bearings, Kyle turned to look at Kelly... and almost cried out in terror. Soft, milky white flesh was bulging out from her overly tight clothes almost everywhere it could. Her midriff was endowed with a thick mountain bike tire of flesh, the air in the back portion appearing to have been forced into the front, where her large belly bulged out past the waistband of her jeans, supported with the help of a thick, black leather belt. The upper half of the buckle was obscured from his view.

Her breasts, too, had grown considerably. Her stretchy white top and white undershirt beneath it, always having been plainly visible through the lightweight fabric, were stretched so thin he could clearly see her bra through them &#8211; and the breasts surging around and over the D cups, bra straps biting into her soft upper body. Her black pants appeared to have been sewn on around her form; no way she could have pulled them on without the help of a few tubs of Crisco. Over her left hip, which was turned towards him, he could even see an inch or two of butt crack peeking up past the waistband of her pants in the back.

His eyes darted back and forth; all the other girls infected by the cookies were within line of sight. None of them appeared to have changed any from the night he remembered taking place just minutes ago. Kelly was the only one to have grown. 

It was exactly like Sarah had been removed from his life &#8211; and the spell &#8211; by the confrontation, and somehow all her weight had been transferred to one of the other girls. He couldn't guess if the effect was random, planned, controlled by some subconscious thought deep in his brain. All he knew was, Kelly had gained somewhere on the order of 20-25 pounds almost instantaneously, as far as he was concerned.

She saw him looking, blushed, turned around to try and hide herself, realized that only showed him her partly naked ass. “Yeah... I know, I REALLY need to go shopping. Something's just come over me, I've been eating like a royal pig these past few weeks.” 

Kyle's jaw, if it could have opened farther, would have at this, but it was already about as slack as it could get. She was speaking as though she KNEW the sentence would turn him on.

"I haven't the slightest idea what you're talking about. You look like you haven't changed a bit.” He tried valiantly to keep the sudden, horrible feeling of his face.

Kelly sighed. “If you say so.” With that, she dropped it. Fortunately, the rest of the night was relatively peaceful.

Upon arriving home, Kyle lay down on his bed and began to think about this mess. He had to tell Rachel tomorrow. It seemed like first Sarah, then Kelly had already caught on. It was only a matter of time, he thought, before Kelly blew up on him like Sarah had. And then who would get the combined weight next? Not to mention whatever else Kelly managed to put on in that same time.

No, he had to tell her. But he wasn't risking doing it without a batch of cookies.

(Continued in post 18 of this thread)


----------



## Forgotten_Futures (Mar 21, 2007)

Damn, I feel horrible now. A full 700 or so new reads and all I posted was a damned apology. Well, ya made me feel guilty, and inspiration struck with all the grace of a well placed block of C-4, so there's more story up. Yes, I put it in a new thread to track how many people bridge over. Most important thing to me on these boards has always been readership. Nicer than the old boards, in that you see how many reads, but you don't know how many read the whole thing and how many, well, didn't. So, two threads should show pretty well who likes it enough to keep reading. Comments are ALWAYS appreciated; I may be writing to my tastes, styles, and interests, but you people are the audience, and I'd just as soon not waste my time writing stuff that fewer people will enjoy if I can get a larger crowd on something slightly different.

Peace, enjoy.


----------



## Pingou (Jun 4, 2007)

Really liked your story. Any news of a promising future chapter ?


----------



## Dhomberger (Jun 5, 2007)

I just found this new thread after forgetting about this story for awhile. It is very interesting and unique, like your other stories. I hope you continue it as well as your other works. You are a very good writer.


----------



## Forgotten_Futures (Jun 6, 2007)

Ahh, you're right, I do need to finish this one. Although, it's worth noting, I have changed how I intend the next chapter to go. So... I'm gonna go write now.


----------



## Pingou (Jun 9, 2007)

Can't wait to read the next installment !


----------



## Pingou (Jun 22, 2007)

Just a question : do you still plan on finishing this story ?


----------



## Forgotten_Futures (Jun 24, 2007)

Definitely. Right now... and for a little while now (okay, more like 3 months)... I've just been in a sort of a funk... the words just won't flow right, and that's no way to write. I've got a vacation coming up shortly, we'll see if that doesn't clear out some neural pathways and get me where I need to be again to finish this thing right.


----------



## Pingou (Jun 25, 2007)

Thx for the news !


----------



## Forgotten_Futures (Jan 9, 2008)

*Author's Notes: *It has been FAR too long since the last chapter, and I apologize to anyone who was following the story for the first 3 chapters. I hope some of you are still around, and still want to read the end, because this is it. And the moral is still in here. Comments in reply, PM, or, use my nifty little thread in the Writer's forum. Hope you enjoy and find it was at least somewhat worth the wait.


*Chapter Four:*

Kyle woke up early the next morning, groggy from a fitful sleep, but knowing he had something to do that overruled sleepiness. He showered, then trudged downstairs. He whipped up another batch of the faux “Magick” cookies, cursing the existence of the real things the whole while. Just as they were finishing baking, his cell phone buzzed. He kept the thing on vibrate at all times, except when it was off, and that was a rarity.

Flipping the cell open, he hit the “send” button; he hated the idea of a call picking up on its own. Rachel's voice came from the other end. “Hey, you got those cookies ready yet?”

"Geeze, will you give a man the chance to sleep? They're just about ready to come out of the oven.”

"Good, bring 'em right over, I'm starving.” With that, she hung up.

Kyle looked at the phone, hit send twice.

Rachel sounded impatient this time. “What?”

“I still don't know how to get to your house.” Kyle did his best to project a glare over the airwaves.

Rachel chuckled. “Oops, sorry, a little one-tracked here. Got some paper?”

"Hold on. Got it.”

Rachel listed the directions for him, and he wrote them down.

“Alright, I'll be there in ten to fifteen, K?”

“I'll be waiting.”

Kyle sighed and hung up. Quickly transferring the cookies to a platter, he set the trays aside to wash later and high-tailed it to Rachel's house.

Upon arriving, Rachel was waiting outside for him. She beckoned for him to follow, and led him to a back door to her room in the basement. Once inside, she closed the door behind him and looked expectantly at the platter.

“Oh!” Kyle handed the platter of cookies over to her. “Here. I hope you, umm, enjoy-”

Before he could even finish, Rachel had a cookie in her mouth. She wasn't quite a ravening, lust-filled monster, but she wasn't far from it. Kyle watched, stunned, as cookie after cookie disappeared into her mouth, a mixture of shock, awe, and barely contained arousal keeping him rooted to the spot. So well rooted, that it took him a couple seconds to notice his pocket was vibrating. Usually, his cell going off made him jump half a foot in the air. He pulled it out and flicked it open with a thumb. The caller ID listed the number as “Unavailable”. The only place he knew of that did that was where he worked. Stepping back a bit, he hit send.

“Hey, hope I didn't wake you. Are you busy right now?” Kyle was extremely surprised to hear Kelly's voice on the other end of the line.

"Umm, a little, why?” Kyle broke into an involuntary sweat.

"We had a call out and Sheryl wanted me to call and see if you could come in.” 

Sheryl was the assistant manager who usually worked Sundays.

“Well, sorry, but I'm not really gonna be able to do that, I'm, uhh, not home right now...”

At this, Rachel piped up behind me. “Who is it?”

"Is that Rachel?” Kelly's tone sounded like she couldn't believe it was possible. “What the heck are you doing at her house?!”

"She, uhh... she wanted me to bring her some... some cookies and-”

"You brought her a batch of cookies. To her home.”

"Y-yes...” Kyle's hand was shaking a little, now.

"Alright, well, here's what's gonna happen then. If she thinks she can go behind my back... Tell you what, tonight, after work, bring me a batch and we'll call it even.”

"I have your cell number here, I'll call you later.”

Left unsaid was the _“If you know what's good for you, you'll be there.”

At that, she hung up.

Kyle sighed and plopped down on some random furniture.

“So who was that?” Rachel just couldn't keep her nose out of this could she? For once, he wished she'd just stick it in all that.... food. Looking up finally, he saw that she'd completely decimated the mound of cookies, and now was leaning back, rubbing an obviously swollen belly.

"You &#8211; you finished already?”

“Yeah, I don't know what's gotten into me, but it's like I can't my hands on enough food. I'm gaining weight faster than anything! ... So who was that?”

Couldn't she just stop asking questions already?! 

“It was Kelly, she called from work to see if I could come in.”

“Well, great, but I heard 'cookies' in there. You didn't tell her about this, did you?”

He swallowed hard, but said nothing.

“You did, didn't you? And now she's going to want her own. I thought you liked me, man. I thought you liked this.” She slapped her tummy, wincing. It must have been tighter than it looked from where he sat.

Well, I do, but-”

"Oh, I see how it is. Playing the field, are we?” She'd gotten up, and was walking slowly towards him. “It's not enough for you to have one fat girl's attention, so you go and feed two of them at once! What about Cait and Lisa? Have you promised them batches too? How many other houses did you plan to go to today?”

"What? None, none! Lisa and Cait haven't even said anything to me yet, it's dumb luck Kelly called right now. She wouldn't have even known if you'd kept your mouth full and stayed quiet!”

"So now I'm just a human eating machine huh? I've been pushed so low as to just, eat and get fat for you to watch, say nothing, don't complain, just exist?”


"No, nothing like that! I'm just saying, it's your fault Kelly found out I'm here.”

“My fault.” Her voice took on a strong sarcastic tone. “Nothing's your fault, no, you couldn't have done anything wrong at all.” Again, she switched back to anger. “Forget this.”

And with another thunderclap, he was back at home, cleaning up the mess from-

Wait a second. There shouldn't have been a mess. If Rachel was now gone too, then the none of the events of that morning would have happened. No cookies. No Kelly calling from work. Then why was there a fresh baked platter of cookies on the counter, and why was he scrubbing a bowl free of cookie dough?

Well, regardless of the why, the what was still there, and the what demanded he wash them/

When he finished and had everything in the drying rack, he went back upstairs, scooping his cell off the table en route. His missed call list showed work, still, this morning. How'd that happen. Odd. He must've begged off, but how would Kelly know to ask about a batch? This was getting stranger by the day.

It was much later in the day, shortly after 6 PM, when his cell rang again.

Feeling the very air was reaching out to warn him of his impending demise, Kyle grabbed the buzzing device from hell and flicked it open, thumbing the send key without thinking. “Hello?”

"Kyle. You haven't forgotten our little deal, have you?” Kelly's voice issued forth from the receiver, all business and lacking any sugar whatsoever.

“No, I'm all ready...” he sighed, “where am I going again?”

“I'll meet you behind work, okay?”

Behind the strip? Why? He didn't remember anything about a drug deal... maybe his brain cells were filling up his coworkers' bodies, and the fat he saw was just his imagination. “All...right.”

"Good, I'm starved. See ya soon.” And suddenly there was silence on the wireless. Sighing again, he grabbed the foil-wrapped plate of cookies and headed out the door to his car.

When he got to the back lot area, Kelly and her red SUV were waiting for him, nestled between the loading docks of their workplace and the one next to it - and their store's storage trailers - safe from most, if not all, prying eyes.

Kyle shamefully admitted to himself that he was thrilled to see that Kelly had not picked up the weight cast off from Rachel's removal from this scenario. It also appeared she'd been shopping at some point Saturday night; she was wearing a less stretchy and revealing white T-shirt that actually hid her tummy from view, but was tight enough to make its presence clear nonetheless. Her pants, too, were a size or so larger and fit better, no longer exposing her butt or looking painted on. 

The change in outfit alone made her look more attractive to him compared to Saturday night, as it cut out part of the illusion that made her appear fatter than she was. He bit his tongue for thinking this, and once again cursed himself for starting this debacle.

As he began to bring the plate over to her, Kelly popped the trunk on her SUV and sat down on the edge of the tailgate, causing her tummy to bunch up into a dedicated roll that pushed against her top, outlining the belly button clearly. Like it or not, he had to admit this was really turning him on.

“Thanks much,” Kelly said, appropriating the wrapped plate and proceeding to remove the foil. She picked up a cookie and in moments it was gone, and she was on to the next. However, he noticed immediately that she wasn't quite attacking them the way Rachel had, but rather she seemed to be savoring the cookies, enjoying herself in this moment of pure gluttony. He became so lost in his thoughts that he missed the next thing she said.

“]Uh, what?” he shook his head, as though clearing it, “sorry, missed that, what'd you say?”

“I said,” she mumbled around a mouthful, swallowing before she continued, “these aren't the same as the original cookies, are they?”

Her voice was more curious than anything else, but his gut still frosted over. The way she worded it... “N-no... no, they're, uhh, they're not. I couldn't get any more of them.”

“So you didn't bake them, then?”

“These, yes. The first batch... no.” He winced, “I'm sorry, really, I-” he cut off at her touch on his forearm. The look on her face was somewhere between regret and contentedness.

"It's okay. I just wanted to see if you were ready to start telling the truth.”

“The truth? I-” again, she cut him off, but this time with a menacing glare.

He sighed heavily and looked away, unable to stand her eyes on his right then. 

“How much do you know?” he intoned bleakly, a man being led to the firing line.

“Most of the important stuff. Myself and four other people were affected by some kind of spell your actions brought into existence.”

“You know about them too?”

"Yeah, as an unwilling participant, I know about Sarah, and Rachel, and Lisa, and Cait. Sarah was the first to snap, and no wonder; she was always the most thin-conscious of us. I think Rachel was holding out some hope that you'd confess yourself and fall for her. She knows you're a good guy, and has always kinda regretted not taking you when she had the chance. Lisa didn't really care, and apparently still doesn't, judging by me.”

"What about Cait?”

"Cait? Oh, she's... actually, I don't know about her, except that she must still be chugging along. Why, do you want her too?”

"No, just... curious...”

The look in her eyes turned frosty, a strong contrast to the emotionless state they had just been in. “Just because I've had the most patience with you so far doesn't mean I'm willing to stick it out against all odds.”

He cringed. There'd been enough anger caused by this already, but this confrontation was rapidly reminding him of why he fell for Kelly in the first place... and why he'd never really gotten over her. “I'm sorry, really, I do care about you, I care that I've caused this... this whole mess. I'm sorry...”

She looked at him askance, and set the empty plate to her other side, turning to face him. Her tummy, now full of the batch of cookies, was bulging out more prominently, and her top began to ride up as she twisted to the side. He caught a bit of this out of the corner of his eye, and his attention shifted over to her soft, sexy middle.

“You may be sorry you started this all... but I dare you to look me in the eye and tell me you don't find my current state, or that little binge just now, arousing. Come on, tell me.” She glared at him, a withering stare if there ever was one.

“I... I can't. Some little part of me wants to, but... I just can't lie to you like that. Look, I'm sorry for how selfish I've been, I am, but I can't deny how hot you look right now.”

She flushed a cherry red and looked away for a moment. When she turned back to him, she was smiling more genuinely than she had in some time. “Thank you. I.. I don't know what to say. I wasn't expecting that...”

"Would forgiveness be too much to ask for?”

"No, not at all. Oh, also, I'm supposed to tell you the spell's broken now, and you can undo this all whenever you choose.”

"All of the spell?”

“Well, I'm not exactly going to drop all this weight in an eyeblink, but the hunger's gone at least.”

Kyle had his own hunger, now, but... “Much as I'd like to stay in this reality, or whatever it is we're in... I can't do that to you. Especially not now. I've been too selfish already.... I can't take back what I did, not really, but I can at least stop it where it is now.”

"Twice in a row, you make the right choice. I see even you can learn something now and then.”

“Hey, I resent that.”

“Hush...” she leaned in close, as the world around them began to fade, an incredibly thick fog moving in to surround them. “It's not all bad.”

She kissed him, then, not too soft, not too hard, neither too long nor long enough. Everything went black, and as he lay in stillness, he heard her voice, as though from a long way off, “See you in the real world, Kyle.”
_


----------



## Forgotten_Futures (Jan 9, 2008)

*Author's Note: *The final chapter. "Thus ends the fifth battle. By the treachery of men the field is lost. The night falls, and great is the triumph of evil. The league is broken. The last vestige of hope lives in the hidden king; only he troubles the Dark One's mind. Only he could bring ruin to the Black Foe. Though the land lies down in agony and the Curse lives on a new star shall arise, and a new day shall come, again." No, the quote has nothing to do with the story.

*Chapter 5 *

Kyle woke with a start, something wet and heavy pressing down on him. It took him a few moments to realize he was in his bed, and it was absolutely soaked with cold sweat. He threw off the covers and glanced at the clock; it was only 11 PM. Looking back at the drenched sheets, he decided he'd at least let them air out before trying to sleep again, and quickly dressed. At a loss for anything to do, he headed out back on a whim, sitting down on the half-wraparound bench on the upper portion of the deck. He'd only turned a couple area lights on, leaving the strong floods mounted under the second-story eaves off, so the atmosphere was nice and dim, and it was a cool, late summer night. Thus he was startled when he heard the gate on the chain-link fence around his yard rattle.

“Hey there,” he turned where he sat to see Kelly standing on the other side of the gate, “mind if I join you?”

“What are you doing- I mean, uh, of course not. Come in.” She slipped nimbly through the gate and closed it behind her, then climbed up onto the deck and sat down next to him. “Not that I mind, but, what are you doing here? You've never even been to my house before, least of all at night.”

“Yeah, well, I thought we had some things we needed to talk about.”

“Things like...?”

“Like that crazy spell of yours.”

“Ahh.” So he hadn't dreamed it all. “I'm really sorry about that, I hadn't-”

“Meant for me to get involved. I know, you wanted Sarah.” He was surprised at the hurt tone of her voice.

“Initially... yeah.” He turned to look at her face, and she, perhaps sensing his eyes on her, turned likewise to gaze at him. Her eyes were shining pools, and for a moment he lost his train of thought, completely captivated by her beauty. “But you made me realize... I wanted her for her body. And not even for the body she had, for a body she will never willingly have. In truth, I wanted something that doesn't exist. I didn't want HER.”

“But you thought I was hot all porked up like that at the end.”

“...yes...”

“Isn't that wanting something that doesn't exist?”

“Yeah, I guess. But it wasn't really the same.”

“How's that?”

“Well... I like you. For you. Your smile, your attitude, the way you look at me when I've done something exasperating. Just you being near me makes me feel so much happier inside.”

“Then why didn't you aim that spell at me? Surely, if you wanted me so badly, you'd be keener on making me fat than Sarah.”

“Ok, firstly, I wasn't trying to make anyone fat. Just... not so damned skinny. Obviously, that blew up in my face.”

“Five different ways,” she said in that wry tone of voice that just made his heart stop for a moment.

“Funny, really, I'm laughing so hard it hurts.” He gave her a mock glare. “Hey, wait a second. How the heck did you know everything about this?”

“Oh! I got a letter in the mail a few weeks ago. Really weird thing, but it gave a little intro and had a url for more info.”

“They knew who I'd hit? And they MAILED you?”

“Well, this was apparently magick, so can you really doubt it after everything else?”

“Well... no...” he looked a little troubled, then his eyes lit up.

“Anyway, as I was trying to say before... well, I didn't target you because I didn't think you needed it. I mean, don't get me wrong, you looked totally luscious and sexy like that, but I think you look sexy without that extra weight too.”

She was caught utterly off guard by that. “Me, sexy? Please.”

“No, you are, really. I absolutely adore you.”

“Well then, again, why Sarah?”

“Well...” he blushed and shrugged, “I didn't think I could get you. I messed up too many times, you more or less hated me...”

“I didn't hate you.”

His look suggested flying pigs were coming from her mouth.

“No, really! You're annoying at times, that's true, but I never really hated you.”

“Well, you must now, after that.”

“THAT was the most freedom I've felt in a long time. You didn't know me until we started working together, so you have an excuse, but, I used to be fat. I mean, rolls, waddling, the whole nine yards. And I was a PIG. If there was food in reach and I wasn't stuffed already, it was mine.”

“What made you change, then?”

“I don't really know. One day I just, started eating less, exercising; before too long, I was dropping sizes, and though I never saw skinny, I became the girl I am today.”

“And a beautiful girl she is.”

“Aww...” she blushed. “Anyway, the past few weeks are the first time I've really been able to cut loose and pig out in years. Nevermind that I couldn't really control it. The weight, too, brought back memories. More bad than good, but... I enjoyed it some.”

“So you're not angry with me?”

“Well, it was an accident, and I had fun. I would've been happier if you'd meant for me to become a plump little piggy, instead of it just happening through circumstance - but then, I would've been a little hurt, too, that you didn't want me not as one.”

Kyle sighed. “As chaotic and messy as that whole situation was...” he favored her with a cautious look, “I'm not stopping you, if, you know, you want to...”

“Thanks, I appreciate the sentiment. I definitely wouldn't want to go that far... but I suppose I could get a little softer.”

“But not just because I'd like it.”

“No. I see you've learned your lesson well. But you're not alone in this, not totally. It'll be nice being appreciated for my size for once... even if it's not that much size.”

“Size doesn't matter to me anyway... you do.” He hugged her tightly, a little afraid to push things too far too fast. “You be exactly what you want to be. I won't hold you to any standards. No more excuses for me.”

(The End - finally = P)


----------



## Forgotten_Futures (Jan 9, 2008)

Ack! Mis-fixes! Err... undeleted "fixes". Whatever... editor... please PM me, I'll point out the spots.


----------



## Observer (Jan 11, 2008)

OK - new version pasted in as requested!


----------



## Forgotten_Futures (Jan 11, 2008)

Thanks mate!


----------



## Britt Reid (Aug 26, 2012)

And now ...corrected for age as requested by author and combined into one thread we return this tale to public view.


----------



## Leviathan25 (Aug 27, 2012)

I love the way this story starts out, even the bizzar turn it takes in the middle, but everything after Rachel dissapeared dissapointed me, and I had wanted something more to happen with Racheal.

I really like the idea of the magic of the cookies slowly "correcting" itself and combining into one woman. I also like the idea that women that might "reject" the majic could throw it off onto someone else. However I felt that was handeled a bit "clumsily" and couldn't been directed in such a way that it pushed the story further along.

Don't get me wrong, I love the story, but it feels like it could've gone further in places and been even better. I do appreciate the "goody goody" ending and that it tells a meaningful moral about loving people for who they are and not what they look like, but I guess its sad to say I would've preferred a more shallow story. Hahaha.

Anyway to the author: keep writing, this was a GREAT idea.


----------

